# Westminster Kennel Club 2015



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

It's that time again! WKC starts this weekend on Sat. the 14th for the 2nd Annual Masters agility competition. I believe it will be taped and will air on Fox Sports 1 on Sunday, will have to check details later when I get on my computer. 

The main show starts Mon the 16th and ends Tues the 17th. Again will posts the specifics, like airing times and links to see breed judging and results when I get on my computer as it is easier to post links.

But I will again be posting results for all to see. I hope it,is another fun year. I have friends showing there, so hope to see them. One has a good shot to make it to groups with the English Toy Spaniel as there are only a few entered and the dog he has is supposedly gorgeous (have not seen the dog in person myself).


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Is anyone going to be at the agility competition? Hubby got me tickets for Valentine's day! I'm super excited.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome Effisia! Enjoy it and don't forget to take tons of photos! 

Oh thanks for the reminder, I forgot about the agility competition. That was fun to watch last year and I have to look up everything to remind myself and put it on my calender (as if I'd forget anyway, lol). Can't wait to hear the judge announce the Coton and see what he says their history will be.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder and thread, Chaos!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are the details/links:

Agility Competition info: http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2015/show/agility.html

I was right it will be taped and will air on Fox Sports 1 on Sunday from 12 pm to 2 pm est. 

Show Info: http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2015/show/info.html

The judging of breeds will start at 8:00 AM. Groups start at 8-11 pm est on Mon on CNBC, and on Tues at 8-11 pm est on USA channel. 

Mondays groups are: Hound, Toy, Non-Sporting, and Herding
Tuesdays are: Sporting, Working, Terrier, and Best In Show

Breakdown of the entries by breed and state: http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2015/show/news/entry_123114.html

Links to the catalog and results will be up on Westminster's site each day.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I considered going to the Meet the Breed event on Saturday but I'm way too lazy to go into the city. Haha.

Can't wait for it to start!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

My friend also has a smooth coated chihuahua that his wife is showing. There are more of them, so they,do not expect much.

Have no clue if anyone else I know is going, but it is definitely a possibility.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Cool that there are 117 foreign entries this year. Will be interesting to see which breeds they are.

The two new breeds this year are:

Coton de Tulear with 14 entries showing on Monday

And

Wirehaired Vizsla with 4 entries showing on Tuesday


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Everybody cheer for Mikasa's baby daddy!

GCH Stuttgart's Single Action Army v Hammersmith "Cowboy"


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Everybody cheer for Mikasa's baby daddy!
> 
> GCH Stuttgart's Single Action Army v Hammersmith "Cowboy"


Will do, he is so handsome.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Realistically, Rumor is going to go BOB, but we are hoping for an AOM for him! Anya will be owner handling him (as always)!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Realistically, Rumor is going to go BOB, but we are hoping for an AOM for him! Anya will be owner handling him (as always)!


Yeah I have no clue who is going to win in my two breeds. But I think it is a safe bet that if he is there Randy is going to win ESS. Which would be awesome, as he is the half brother to the ones I show.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I considered going to the Meet the Breed event on Saturday but I'm way too lazy to go into the city. Haha.
> 
> Can't wait for it to start!


I'd love to go in person sometime, too. Meet the Breed would be fun as there are a few I'm really interested in, but yeah, too lazy to actually go there.



Xeph said:


> Everybody cheer for Mikasa's baby daddy!
> 
> GCH Stuttgart's Single Action Army v Hammersmith "Cowboy"


Definitely!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well Bulldogs is going to be interesting on Monday. Forgot that it was a Breeder Judge, judging the breed competition. Hearing about all the dogs going.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I wish to attend someday! I can't wait to watch from my screen though.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

My Chow's breeder has two dogs invited . Both dogs are related to my two and one is Goose's half brother. I'll be rooting for them


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I see there are only 5 Chows entered, so at least I won't be wading through long videos. (I'll be at a work conference, so I'll have to keep updated on my phone)


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh man, guys. The Meet the Breeds event was packed with people. Kids everywhere. Barely able to move... I think those might have been the most tolerant and well behaved dogs I have ever seen. Getting "pet" with smacks to the face, kids hanging on them... Crazy!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Effisia said:


> Oh man, guys. The Meet the Breeds event was packed with people. Kids everywhere. Barely able to move... I think those might have been the most tolerant and well behaved dogs I have ever seen. Getting "pet" with smacks to the face, kids hanging on them... Crazy!


Oh my gosh, so great that you were able to go! It sounds like fuuun! Hope those good dogs gets treats and quiet time later, haha.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm just mad that I'm going to miss the agility on tv! Grrr.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

LOTS of treats were being distributed. They also had ex pens set up outside for dogs to have a place to go and chill out.

Hubby got some great pictures of some of the agility runs this afternoon - I'll see about posting them in a bit!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Effisia said:


> Oh man, guys. The Meet the Breeds event was packed with people. Kids everywhere. Barely able to move... I think those might have been the most tolerant and well behaved dogs I have ever seen. Getting "pet" with smacks to the face, kids hanging on them... Crazy!


What good dogs!

Hmm, I'm rethinking my desire to go. Thanks for the report and I'm looking forward to your agility pictures.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

The Meet the Breeds thing was actually really fun, but if anyone is thinking of going any year, I would suggest going earlier in the day. We went to the agility qualifiers at about 11am and the Meet the Breeds event wasn't too crowded. By 1pm it was PACKED with a massive line, and by 2:30pm it was apparently sold out.

Here are some of our pictures! My husband had his fancy camera and new lens and everything, but he still realized just how hard it is to catch good shots of these dogs. They move FAST!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just a reminder, for those who have Fox Sports 1. The agility Championship finals will be showing from 12~2 pm est.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Boo I missed it today but I will be SURE to catch it tomorrow!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Boo I missed it today but I will be SURE to catch it tomorrow!!!


It wasnt shown on tv today. , so you did not miss anything


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> It wasnt shown on tv today. , so you did not miss anything


Oh, good!!! I also see that the site says they will have a reply of the conformation show on minday night, and again on tuesday


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

What times are the rerun?


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Does anyone know if there's a way to watch the agility trial online?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayota said:


> What times are the rerun?


Monday, February 16, 2015 - CNBC Live 8-11 PM ET / 5-8 PM PT
*The Monday show re-airs immediately on CNBC at 11 PM-2 AM ET / 8 PM-11 PM PT
*The Monday show re-airs on USA Network Tuesday morning 8 AM-11 AM ET/PT 

Tuesday, February 17, 2015 - USA Network Live 8-11 PM ET / 5-8 PM PT
*The Tuesday show re-airs immediately following at 8 PM-11 PM PT only
*The Tuesday show re-airs on USA Network Wednesday morning 8 AM-11 AM ET/PT 

Sunday, February 22, 2015 - CNBC 8-11 PM ET / 5-8 PM PT
Sunday, February 22, 2015 - CNBC 11 PM-2 AM ET / 8-11 PM PT

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2015/show/news/wkcschedule.html

There is also tv schedules for Canadian viewers on that link.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

GoGoGypsy said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to watch the agility trial online?


WKC's website may put it online, but I do not know for sure.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Boo ... I wish I lived close enouggh to go!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I will one day go, hopefully to show, but if it is just to spectate that will be alright.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Notable show times for Monday morning/afternoon

American Eskimo Dogs- 9:30 AM Ring 4
Australian Cattle Dogs- 10:15 AM Ring 8
Belgian Malinois- 2:00 PM Ring 7
Bulldogs- 9:45 AM Ring 2
CKCS- 9:45 AM Ring 3
Coton De Tulear- 2:30 PM Ring 1
Finnish Spitz- 10:45 AM Ring 2
French Bulldog- 10:45 AM Ring 2
GSD- 12:00 PM Ring 6
Papillon- 10:45 AM Ring 1
Pyr Shep- 8:30 AM Ring 6
Redbone Coonhounds- 8:30 AM Ring 7

Live Vids will be up on WKC's site in the morning.

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2015/show/WKC_2015_judging_program.pdf


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Highly enjoyed the Agility finals.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I worked last night so i slept right through the agility trials  i could have set it to record but i didnt even think about it... :doh:


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

it was awesome! esp the small dogs, we got a kick out of that little frenchie!!! cant wait until I can see the conformation show, which airs on tuesday I think, during the day again.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> it was awesome! esp the small dogs, we got a kick out of that little frenchie!!! cant wait until I can see the conformation show, which airs on tuesday I think, during the day again.


Monday and Tuesday Groups live from 8~11 pm EST, Monday on CNBC, Tues on USA.

Live streaming of the breed judging, both days on WKC's website from 8:00 AM to 4:00 PM. 

Breed results will be posted on WKC's website as well.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Keep an eye out for my good friend and her Rattie, Cricket.... Cricket took Best Op at Eukanuba and was the Number 1 owner handled Rat Terrier for 2014.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Keep an eye out for my good friend and her Rattie, Cricket.... Cricket took Best Op at Eukanuba and was the Number 1 owner handled Rat Terrier for 2014.



By the way..... This is Cricket....

UAGII UFR USR UCA URO3 MHIT RBIMBS BIMBS NatCh IntCH HnrCH-B UGRCH CH CALL ME ONE TUFF CRICKET CGC RN CA CHIC
MULTI TOTAL DOG

One of the most heavily titled dogs you will ever meet


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

does anyone know if the Mini american will be showing there?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> does anyone know if the Mini american will be showing there?


Nope, Min Am Shepherds are not fully AKC yet. July 1, 2015 they will join the Herding group.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2015/show/agility.html


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Based on a Facebook post I just read one of the alumni of the rescue group I'm fostering for now is competing in the agility event. No clue how well they did.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

LOL I like how they call a mutt an "all american dog" gawd ... just call it what it is ... a mixed breed dog, there is no shame in that, it doesnt make the dog any less awesome!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm rooting for Martin to take the breed.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

animalcraker said:


> I'm rooting for Martin to take the breed.


ooh He is handsome.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just about ready to start.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Go Nathan! Just watched this gorgeous Bloodhound win the breed.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

BOO they dont have it on today in my area   I will have to wait until tomorrow to see it!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

In the AAC Agility in Canada, they call them All Canadian, not sure what they call the mixed breeds in CKC. Just an easy name to call them and I rather like it.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> LOL I like how they call a mutt an "all american dog" gawd ... just call it what it is ... a mixed breed dog, there is no shame in that, it doesnt make the dog any less awesome!


AKC registers them as "All American Dogs". Silly or not, that's how they're officially registered so that's what they call it on tv.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Link to live Vid feed

http://characterchatter.usanetwork.com/wkc/show.php


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Client of ours was showing her Belgian Sheepdog at Westminster this weekend! She's boarding two of her other dogs with us, one being another Belgian. I wasn't able to watch though, unfortunately.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Client of ours was showing her Belgian Sheepdog at Westminster this weekend! She's boarding two of her other dogs with us, one being another Belgian. I wasn't able to watch though, unfortunately.


Belgian Sheepdogs are not till 1:00, so you havent missed them


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Not overly impressed with Bulldog judging, lots if nicer dogs than what he put up for breed.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome, a friend of mine's Rhodesian won the breed!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Not overly impressed with Bulldog judging, lots if nicer dogs than what he put up for breed.


Meh ... its all political anyway ... I have seen some AWESOME dogs that should have won their class and didnt.

I guess "all american" dog is better than "designer dog" LOL


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Meh ... its all political anyway ... I have seen some AWESOME dogs that should have won their class and didnt.
> 
> I guess "all american" dog is better than "designer dog" LOL


Breeder Judge, he has put up that male before, but there were nicer dogs than him, and I do not like his handler.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

There are no doubt politics involved as there are in all shows, sports and life but there are some gorgeous dogs there. WOW! Wish I could have a couple of them. I remember doing the "meet the breed" type events in the past with my dogs. It is amazing how well the dogs do (mine included) in all the commotion. People who don't pet so nice of feel some urgency to hug your dog real tight. Owners do the best to keep their dogs safe and comfortable and give them breaks as needed. I had dogs that lived for those types of events in the past. Maybe they were vain and just liked all the compliments. ha ha Either way, the energy at THIS show is electric. What a fun time for everyone. I hope everyone stays safe and has a fun show. 

It is funny because although I am rather sick of seeing small dogs take Best in Show, I am not one who wants my breed to win. I keep hoping it will drop further and further back in popularity as I think it is a very good thing for my breed to NOT be so popular. There are 33 Rottie entries.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some early BOB results:

Australian Shepherd- GCH Copper Hills No Reservations CGC










American Eskimo Dog- GCH Nuuktok's Atka Inukshuk










Rhodesian Ridgeback- GCH Mount Ridge Splash Of Nash An A Dash Of Aslan SC CGC 










Portuguese Podengo Pequeno- GCH Pirata II De Viamonte CM


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lovely dogs!!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

GSDs are in now! I'm DYING!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> GSDs are in now! I'm DYING!


Are there really nice dogs in the ring? Or did you see Wesson's baby daddy lol


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Both. There are some nice animals this year


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Both. There are some nice animals this year


Yeah in every breed. Saw some really nice Basset Hounds earlier.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Crying right now! The sire of my puppies just went best opposite. OMG!!! AND SHE DID IT OWNER HANDLED!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS to Anya and GCH BOF/BOM Stuttgart's Single Action Army v Hammersmith!!! You guys EARNED it!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Crying right now! The sire of my puppies just went best opposite. OMG!!! AND SHE DID IT OWNER HANDLED!


Oh that is awesome Xeph! Did the one you thought was going to win breed, win?


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Xeph said:


> Crying right now! The sire of my puppies just went best opposite. OMG!!! AND SHE DID IT OWNER HANDLED!!!!


Ahhhh! That's so fabulous!!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yes, Chaos. Rumor went breed. No shock there. But holy crap, Anya went up over SEVERAL pro handlers for the BOS. I am over the freaking moon. I wonder if she can even still walk.

Effisia, Cowboy lives in your city! Local dog!

I helped Anya pick out her suit! LOL!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Yes, Chaos. Rumor went breed. No shock there. But holy crap, Anya went up over SEVERAL pro handlers for the BOS. I am over the freaking moon. I wonder if she can even still walk.
> 
> Effisia, Cowboy lives in your city! Local dog!
> 
> I helped Anya pick out her suit! LOL!


That is really awesome.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

If anyone watches Smooth Coat Chihuahuas in ring 2 at 1:30, my friend's dog is number 15


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some more BOB winners

Australian Cattle Dog- GCH Corral West Feel The Sting 










Pyr Shepherd- GCH La Brise Sun Bear










Redbone Coonhound- GCH Sidearm Return Of The King


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

What a shock. Sunny was BOB lol

Where are you finding the pictures?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Would love to see pics of the BOB Xolo and SC Chihuahua please? I'm at work and can't watch online!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> Would love to see pics of the BOB Xolo and SC Chihuahua please? I'm at work and can't watch online!


Smooth Coats just finished, will put result up in just a minute. But my friend's smooth got an AOM, so happy for her and Dexter, he really showed well.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> What a shock. Sunny was BOB lol
> 
> Where are you finding the pictures?


WKCs site has some up. Posting as I see them come up.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> Would love to see pics of the BOB Xolo and SC Chihuahua please? I'm at work and can't watch online!


BOB Xolo- GCH Bayshore Georgio Armani










SC Chi BOB-GCH Sonnus Filho (Sanchez)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I keep looking but can't find them


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay, friend's bluetick and Cardigan Corgi got AOMs.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I keep looking but can't find them


If you go to the breed results page, and click on certain breeds some have them up, others do not have them yet. It takes a while for results and pics to be put up.

When you click on the breed there will be a bolded link to the pic.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Hoping by tonight I see Cowboy's win pic


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Sola's cousin is showing tomorrow, "Zeus" GCh Leylines King Of the Gods CGCA (his sir and Sola's dam are siblings) 

just read up more on him, its so sad! he was a service dogs and his owner died last year and it was his last wish that Zeus get his GCh and compete in Westminster


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some more BOBs

French Bulldog-GCH Fulla Bull Soulja Boy










He is gorgeous, can not wait to see him tonight.

Finnish Spitz-GCH Dv9k9'S Red Hot Star 










Bulldog- GCH Just Lonestar Bright Lights Big City










Rough Collie- Ch Ashbury Wild Horses


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Crying right now! The sire of my puppies just went best opposite. OMG!!! AND SHE DID IT OWNER HANDLED!!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS to Anya and GCH BOF/BOM Stuttgart's Single Action Army v Hammersmith!!! You guys EARNED it!


That's awesome! Huge congratulations to Anya and Cowboy!


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Rooting for Good Time Charlie the Skye tomorrow night - for obvious reasons! Looking forward to tonight's broadcast, too.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Remember tonight's festivities begins at *8-11 PM EST on CNBC*


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I really don't like that English Bulldogs face.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Had dog show day today at work (Seniors Centre). They really enjoyed watching the live stream and learning about the history of dog shows.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well my friend with the King Charles English Toy Spaniel, didn't get anything. The boy got spooked by something, so he didn't perform well.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some more BOB winners

Coton de Tulear- Ch Mi-Toi's Burberry At Justincredible 










Like him a lot

Smooth Collie-GCH Tir Nan' Og Return To Camelot 










Papillon- GCH Involo The King Of Pop


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Some more BOB winners
> 
> Australian Cattle Dog- GCH Corral West Feel The Sting


That dog is all Call Me Bred on his Dam's side...... Merlin's Breeder Bred his Dam.....


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

The spoo I thought would win BOB did. Katie and Tyson's groomer got OS and AOM on two of the dogs they had there. Guess that's not bad.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Little Wise Owl said:


> I really don't like that English Bulldogs face.


It's nose is above the eyeline. 
I'm biased though as I think breeding for brachycephalic and structural deformities is cruel.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Client of ours was showing her Belgian Sheepdog at Westminster this weekend! She's boarding two of her other dogs with us, one being another Belgian. I wasn't able to watch though, unfortunately.


He got Select Dog.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

fourdogs said:


> It's nose is above the eyeline.
> I'm biased though as I think breeding for brachycephalic and structural deformities is cruel.


I think the angle makes it looks worse but its nose isn't above it's eyeline... Still not a fan though. And I love Bulldogs.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> BOB Xolo- GCH Bayshore Georgio Armani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for these! Armani looks like he didn't do enough tanning for the show this year, lol.

That Chi is one of the nicest I've seen in a long time, outstanding!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank You " ChaosIsAWeim " for all the recaps <3 !!!!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

It's on! Bring on the Hounds.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay saw Nash (Rhodesian).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love that Basset Hound.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh cool the 13 in Beagle is one of the foreign entries. Pretty girl.

Cool both beagles are from other countries.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm in love with the beagle.

Like Moses the black and tan even more. Miss those dogs, darn it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love, love, love that Bloodhound.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Loved the Basenji and Basset


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Really loved the Beagle. Very nice conformation.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, I really wish I could watch this. That'd be cool. lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely Ibizan Hound.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Wow, I really wish I could watch this. That'd be cool. lol


It is showing in Canada, I posted a link earlier in this thread that had the channels. Plus I think they will put the group vid online tomorrow, but not sure about that. Page 2 I believe.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love that Otterhound, specially the name.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL at the Pequeno getting up on the fridge. Gorgeous dog.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That Redbone was not havin it


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay Nash! Love him.



Xeph said:


> That Redbone was not havin it


Nope he was not.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Was Chelsea limping or scared? She also wasn't having it


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The Scottish Deerhound, wasn't having any of it either. Wonder what was up with her, she looked like she wanted to throw up.



Xeph said:


> Was Chelsea limping or scared? She also wasn't having it


Don't know if she was limping, scared or was getting sick.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> It is showing in Canada, I posted a link earlier in this thread that had the channels. Plus I think they will put the group vid online tomorrow, but not sure about that. Page 2 I believe.


I saw but I don't get those channels anymore ): And it won't let me watch online either. So I'll have to use my imagination based on this thread. lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

LMAO the new buick commercial with dogs.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well darn Nash didn't make cut, but Nathan did and that Otterhound.

Woah that was unexpected!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

That was a NICE. Beagle.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I was wondering about that deerhound, guess it was having an off day

Time for my favorite group


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Hound Group Winners: 

1) 15 Inch Beagle- Ch Tashtins Lookin For Trouble











2) Bloodhound- GCH Flessner's International S'Cess










3) Otterhound- GCH Aberdeens Under The Influence










4) Black and Tan Coonhound- GCH Bayaway Jersey's Due Process Of Law


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Next up: The Toy Group.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you soooo much for these updates. We gave up cable ages ago (Netflix and Hulu _usually_ cover our needs) so I can't actually watch.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Will has done well with Beagles up here for as long as I can remember. Nice to see him win the group, and with a BEAUTIFUL dog too.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some of those toys did not like that camera in their face.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love that Affenpinscher.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I <3 Affens. Annabel's breeder is thinking about getting into Affens. ADORABLE to see adult Affenpinschers next to tiny baby Newfs - same size!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That Smooth Chi was niiiiice


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

The expression on that cresties face made me lol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The crested looks happier.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked that KC English Toy Spaniel.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Really like he IG.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I loved the look of the havanese, might look into the breed


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Like the Maltese


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Really like that Toy Manchester. LMAO jumped in the box.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol. Into the sign.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL the manchester terrier jumping into the toy breed box


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

obviously been playing "101 things to do with a box" lol


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Really like that Toy Manchester. LMAO jumped in the box.



That was hilarious!

As a GSD person, I cannot handle MinPin movement. Just no, lol


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Love the pomeranian


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Bouncing pap. Also whoa that Pom coat. I know it's grooming but whoa.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well huh, wonder why the peke was excused.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

That pom is lovely, look at its little nose twitching. Wonder what's up with the peke.

I love poodles, i wish they were shown in a more practical cut. I have to go to work early in a few, got inventory tonight


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love that the poodle is an "off color", as in not black or white.

LOL the pug loved the judge rubbing down his back.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

And not handled by Kaz Hosaka this year!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> And not handled by Kaz Hosaka this year!


Yep, but Kaz has his Mini in. Kaz is a good guy, we were set up next to him one year at Fredericksburg, and he just sat there and talked with us all about his career in poodles, how he got started showing, all that entails with grooming (while he was grooming after the show), etc.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Love that the poodle is an "off color", as in not black or white.
> 
> LOL the pug loved the judge rubbing down his back.


There were always a lot of the gray ones at the local show back in il. Loved visitng them while they were being groomed, such patient dogs


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone catch what the judge said to the yorkie handler?


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Really loved the Havanese and Toy Poodle!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh so the peke was spooked. Well that is good of David to take him out.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Toy Group Winners

1) Shih Tzu- GCH Hallmark Jolei Rocket Power 










2) Pomeranian- GCH Hitimes What The Inferno 










3) Yorkshire Terrier- GCH Trio's Big Shot 










4) Havanese- GCH Love's Havaheart Los Goodfellas


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Non- Sporting Group is up next!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Weird. They spelled Pomeranian, Pmeranian. 



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Oh so the peke was spooked. Well that is good of David to take him out.


 Yeah, was pleased to hear he made that decison.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Weird. They spelled Pomeranian, Pmeranian.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, was pleased to hear he made that decison.


Probably just a typo, lol. It happens.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Is agility going to be on? Or is it done with?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't love the Boston's face but man personality all over.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Is agility going to be on? Or is it done with?


Agility was over the weekend.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Not a fan of the Bulldog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I really like the pei.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh cool, a Chow Chow from China. And he beat the specials.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Agility was over the weekend.


Ok, thanks! Thought it was.

(Excuse the dumb question, haha.)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Bulldog was not for me. Extreme in the face, which isn't something I usually comment on


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Not a fan of the Bulldog.


He is ok not horrible but not spectacular, and he was not the best in the breed ring. He does not have enough length of skull, overdone in his neck and his nose roll. His tail set is too high. But he does have nice depth of chest and a nice topline, good angles in his rear, his movement is pretty decent. And he shows well.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

The Finnish Spitz is really nice.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the Frenchie.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I actually really like the frenchie.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The ludenhund looks miserable.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Seems like the lundehund's ear itch.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Seems like the lundehund's ear itch.


I missed some ofit to a bathroom trip. Just knew something as off.

Also mobile and can't spell.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I missed some ofit to a bathroom trip. Just knew something as off.
> 
> Also mobile and can't spell.


Well it looked like while his head was down, it was also tilting a bit. So made me think that his ears itch. Once he shook, his head went up some, but quickly went back down. So it could be a combination of not liking the spotlight and an itch.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I actually really like the xolo. Pretty head.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I actually really like the xolo. Pretty head.


Yeah Armani is a really pretty dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And he got second! ... I think.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*robotic voice* oh. My God. The poodle won the group. I am so. Surprised.
/sarcasm


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Non Sporting Group Winners:

1) Standard Poodle- GCH Dawin Hearts On Fire 










2) Xolo- GCH Bayshore Georgio Armani 










3) Bichon Frise- GCH Saks Winning Card










4) American Eskimo- GCH Nuuktok's Atka Inukshuk


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Last Group of the night: The Herding Group is next.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I like that ACD.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I like the Beardie.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I like the Terv.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I hate that border collie's face/ head.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey CptJack, still snowing where you are?


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I hate that border collie's face/ head.


Yeah. The BC bugged me. I'm just not a huge fan of Show-Bred BC's. Or at all.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Hey CptJack, still snowing where you are?


I don't think so. At less not right now.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Yeah. The BC bugged me. I'm just not a huge fan of Show-Bred BC's. Or at all.


M either it that ones face was more 'toy' than usual.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I don't think so. At less not right now.


Last time I looked it was still snowing here. Not sure how hard, just got a glace at it.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Last time I looked it was still snowing here. Not sure how hard, just got a glace at it.


Husband informed me that yes, but only just. We also now don't have water.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Husband informed me that yes, but only just. We also now don't have water.


Oh no, that sucks. You could always melt the snow, lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That GSD bitch is gorgeous. 

And love that Icelandic bitch.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love Swagger!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The PON had a itch.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice jump by the Pyr.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love that Vallhund, great attitude.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a midterm tomorrow, but I'm popping into this thread once and a while to get the updates from you guys.  Once again, thanks for the fun show thread, Chaos!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Herding Group Winners:

1) Old English Sheepdog- GCH Bugaboo's Picture Perfect 










2) Bouvier Des Flandres- GCH Stonepillar's Steel Blu 










3) Australian Shepherd- GCH Copper Hills No Reservations CGC 










4) German Shepherd- GCH Lockenhaus' Rumor Has It V Kenlyn 












GoGoGypsy said:


> I have a midterm tomorrow, but I'm popping into this thread once and a while to get the updates from you guys.  Once again, thanks for the fun show thread, Chaos!


No problem, happy to do it. Good luck on your midterm.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Fluffy dog alert in herding... Sorry....


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Fluffy dog alert in herding... Sorry....


That bugs me. Though the sheltie was actually quite moderate comparatively. I actually liked the sheltie a lot.

Was rooting for the vallhund though. Oh well...


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> That bugs me. Though the sheltie was actually quite moderate comparatively. I actually liked the sheltie a lot.
> 
> Was rooting for the vallhund though. Oh well...


What I said? 

Or that Heavy coated Fluffy dogs win in herding group a majority of the time?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

So far so good. I wish the Poodle didn't win as they always seem to win, but it was cool to see the Coton de Tulear! They looked good and cute; I wish they had interviewed them as they do with the new breeds every year. It was cute when the Toy Manchester Terrier jumped in the box.

Why are they taking away the word "English" out of the Bulldog and Mastiff's breed name?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> So far so good. I wish the Poodle didn't win as they always seem to win, but it was cool to see the Coton de Tulear! They looked good and cute; I wish they had interviewed them as they do with the new breeds every year. It was cute when the Toy Manchester Terrier jumped in the box.
> 
> Why are they taking away the word "English" out of the Bulldog and Mastiff's breed name?
> How come the Cockers get showed by their different color coats, yet the Chinese Crested isn't? They show both the naked and powerpuff together?


There is no English in the Bulldog's name. It has always just been Bulldog officially. FCI recognizes them as British Bulldog, but no KC uses English.

Same with Mastiff, I suppose.

Correction: Looks like the FCI dropped the British.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> There is no English in the Bulldog's name. It has always just been Bulldog officially. FCI recognizes them as British Bulldog, but no KC uses English.
> 
> Same with Mastiff, I suppose.


Oh interesting, thanks. I guess it was always in my dog breed book they put the word "English" in front of the name. 
Chaos--do you know why they show the same breed but with different coat colors?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Same for the dog commonly called English Pointer.....
It is Pointer....


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Oh interesting, thanks. I guess it was always in my dog breed book they put the word "English" in front of the name.
> Chaos--do you know why they show the same breed but with different coat colors?


Which breed are we talking?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Which breed are we talking?


I see it in Cocker Spaniels (others too). Why do they have to show all the colors, why not just explain they come in a variety. 

Also why can't they show the Powderpuff Chinese Crested and the naked one? They show coat lengths for other breeds (ex: Collies)?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Oh interesting, thanks. I guess it was always in my dog breed book they put the word "English" in front of the name.
> Chaos--do you know why they show the same breed but with different coat colors?


You mean the cockers? 

From what I have heard, now do not quote me on it but the Cocker club used to be (and could still be) one of the wealthiest clubs, and that is,the way they wanted it so, that is the way it went, and it is just established as such now. They are shown separately in every country.

I do know some Mini dachshund people want to go separate, like they are done in FCI countries. As there seems to be a bias towards standards over them. But do not know if they will ever present that request to AKC


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I see it in Cocker Spaniels (others too). Why do they have to show all the colors, why not just explain they come in a variety.
> 
> Also why can't they show the Powderpuff Chinese Crested and the naked one? They show coat lengths for other breeds (ex: Collies)?


A few breeds split the colors.... Cockers notably... Some breeds split the colors in class dogs...... Labradors, Dobermans, etc but for Best of Breed all colors compete against each other. 

By and large though, Most breeds all colors compete against each other.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Okay I think I get it, thanks Chaos and Johnny. I guess each club is different for what they want their breed shown as.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Oh no, that sucks. You could always melt the snow, lol.


Yeah, we can melt the snow. Unfortunately, it seems that whatever is frozen is underground. The ground is also frozen. Temps this week? Aren't above freezing until Sunday. I. Am having panic attacks over here and going the heck to bed. Plumber call in the morning but I have no idea what we're going to do.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Notable show times for Breed Judging Tomorrow 

American Staffordshire Terriers- 1:45 PM Ring 2
Bernese Mt. Dog- 2:30 PM Ring 7
Chinooks- 10 AM Ring 9
Doberman Pinscher- 9 AM Ring 9
Smooth Fox Terriers- 10 AM Ring 3
Newfoundlands- 1:45 PM Ring 7
Rat Terriers- 9 AM Ring 3
NSDTR- 2:30 PM Ring 2
Labs- 9 AM Ring 5
Rottweiler- 10 AM Ring 7
Skye Terriers- 11 AM Ring 1
English Cockers- 11:30 AM Ring 4
English Springer- 2 PM Ring 3
Welsh Springer- 12 PM Ring 3
St Bernards- 9 AM Ring 8
Weimaraners- 10:15 AM Ring 4
Wirehaired Vizslas- 1 PM Ring 4


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Yeah, we can melt the snow. Unfortunately, it seems that whatever is frozen is underground. The ground is also frozen. Temps this week? Aren't above freezing until Sunday. I. Am having panic attacks over here and going the heck to bed. Plumber call in the morning but I have no idea what we're going to do.


Yeah that is bad. And I am not looking forward to these low temps other than the snow being here for longer. 

I tried to get water out of our tub in the dog room, an nothing doing. But at least that is the only thing not working for water, for now.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

JohnnyBandit said:


> What I said?
> 
> Or that Heavy coated Fluffy dogs win in herding group a majority of the time?


Oh I thought you meant a lot of the dogs had overdone coats. I was pleasantly surprised that the sheltie wasn't a complete poofball.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well it looked like while his head was down, it was also tilting a bit. So made me think that his ears itch. Once he shook, his head went up some, but quickly went back down. So it could be a combination of not liking the spotlight and an itch.


They are probably one of the most primitive breeds so i imagine they are a bit on the shy side as well. I am really excited to see him when i watch the rest in the morning, they are one of my absolute favorite breeds.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Oh I thought you meant a lot of the dogs had overdone coats. I was pleasantly surprised that the sheltie wasn't a complete poofball.


No I did not think they were overdone....Just.... a running joke with competitors of herding breeds that are not "fluffy" have a running joke about the judges getting Fluffy dog syndrome in group.... The GSD does not count... No offense Xeph....... 

The Beauceron did make the cut...

The Canaan Dog was super nice.... I liked the Valhund as well.....


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

None taken...GSDs aren't fluffy lol


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Xeph said:


> None taken...GSDs aren't fluffy lol


LOL I said fluffy dogs and GSDs..... 


Let me expand on the fluffy dog thing...

Merlin has been in group 26 times.... Veterans Group one time...


In that.... He made the cut a total of four times and has one group placement... 

And based on conformation....... I would pick the ACD in the Ring tonight over my own dog, Merlin..... 

Same line on the Dam side... They share most of the dogs I consider significant in the line... But that dog is better.... And I am NOT a fan of the breeder or how she came upon having access to those genetics....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yeah that is bad. And I am not looking forward to these low temps other than the snow being here for longer.
> 
> I tried to get water out of our tub in the dog room, an nothing doing. But at least that is the only thing not working for water, for now.


We managed to get it thawed - we caught it within maybe an hour of freezing - so now I can breathe again and.

Yeah. Still snowing.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

CptJack said:


> We managed to get it thawed - we caught it within maybe an hour of freezing - so now I can breathe again and.
> 
> Yeah. Still snowing.


Glad you got your water back.....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Glad you got your water back.....


Thanks! I am so freaking relieved. And going to bed now that I know we're not going to have to dig up our yard or worse.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

What was that about the Beauceron? How did Gideon do? I know he took breed (of course) but what about group?

And is Rumor part German lines? Xeph?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Equinox said:


> What was that about the Beauceron? How did Gideon do? I know he took breed (of course) but what about group?
> 
> And is Rumor part German lines? Xeph?


The Beauceron made the cut.... But did not get a placement....


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

JohnnyBandit said:


> The Beauceron made the cut.... But did not get a placement....


Alright, thanks. That's a shame, Gideon's a really nice dog in every aspect, but I'm sure the dogs that placed were lovely too.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Equinox said:


> Alright, thanks. That's a shame, Gideon's a really nice dog in every aspect, but I'm sure the dogs that placed were lovely too.


Short coated dog.... Nice or not.... And I think the Beauceron was outstanding....


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Ha... Johnny try showing in the hound group that is almost completely split in structure and function. It's impossible to find a judge that doesn't have a clear bias for sight or scent.

With the Cocker colors I've always told that it was just one big wig that pushed for the color split. From my understanding he bred primarily black cockers that were often overlooked because they aren't as flashy as the other colors and that's why their color split came about. I think King Charles spaniels are the only other breed with a color split in the group, and that's because the solid colored dogs were getting "overlooked". Since the white on the tri-color and blenheim are recessive the breed club worried about losing the solid colors and pushed for the split to help preserve the breed. Are there any other breeds with color splits at the group level?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Also why can't they show the Powderpuff Chinese Crested and the naked one? They show coat lengths for other breeds (ex: Collies)?


Powderpuff Cresteds can be shown, they just don't split the coat varieties up.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

animalcraker said:


> I'm rooting for Martin to take the breed.


Yay he got a select. He's much better than the BOB or OS, but at least he got something. Now I just need Barbie to come into heat so we can breed them


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

animalcraker said:


> Powderpuff Cresteds can be shown, they just don't split the coat varieties up.


That's not the question, they were asking why bith varieties aren't shown individually like with the collies and dachshunds and I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> We managed to get it thawed - we caught it within maybe an hour of freezing - so now I can breathe again and.
> 
> Yeah. Still snowing.


That is good, glad you got it back.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Watching the Lab breed judging now. I am so glad I didn't let my husband talk me into getting a lab. I definitely don't think we're the right home for a field bred lab, and these show labs are just so unattractive to me. Some of them just look like sausages...


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Effisia said:


> Watching the Lab breed judging now. I am so glad I didn't let my husband talk me into getting a lab. I definitely don't think we're the right home for a field bred lab, and these show labs are just so unattractive to me. Some of them just look like sausages...


Well, they don't all look like that if they're in shape  Though the heads on the males can be just way too large for me.

There are also show breeders who breed for more moderate type. They may not win as often at the big shows, but all show labs don't look identical.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

You're right. I'm irrationally prejudiced against labs, and I know it. There are a bit more fit looking ones in the ring. I hope one of them moves to group. Last year I was just shocked by the lab they moved to group. I've never really had an affinity for labs, though. If I wanted a big black dog, I'd get a Newf (which we did!), if I wanted a yellow, I'd want a golden retriever.... I don't know why they just aren't that attractive to me. Growing up, my best friend and next door neighbor had a lovely black lab and she was as sweet as can be, but they're just not the dogs for me. I need more fluff anyway!

ETA: And honestly, almost ALL of these labs look better than they did last year. At least to my untrained eye.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

The Lundehund looked like he didn't want to be there, imo. Not so much an itch, more of a "help! someone please get me outta here". Again just my opinion. And not sure but I thought I heard the announcer say that it was the sole entry in the breed. Which, if true, might account for potentially sub-optimal handling skills.

Personally, with the Aussie I didn't like the ... I don't know ... the eye set, the stop etc. Something about the head just looked off a bit. Same as the BC, something about the head.

The Xolo I thought looked like an absolutely beautiful dog. So dignified. The sheen of the 'coat' especially caught my eye. I've never seen one at any local shows so that was a treat for me.

And an fyi, Dachshunds are split into two breeds not only in FCI but also here in Canada, the minis and the standards. And of course three coat varieties as well.


Still, I thought the H.O.N. was the TMT jumping into the box, lol. Perhaps a little levity there to show that dogs are fallible and not quite as stuffy as some might believe. I think it brought a smile to everyone's face.

Oh. And lots of Canadian content too. That was nice to see, I think the dogs and handlers represented quite well.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The thing about the Lundehund that I noticed/saw, before I left the room, was not just that its head was down, but that its tail was tucked entirely under its body at the very start. It just looked unhappy. They did say it was the only entry, though.

The Aussie's head bothered me, too. Too round/domed for my preference and it's eyes look TOO wide-set, but it might have been in part the camera. IDK.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Imo they are toyifying the BC head shapes and the aussies too almost.

I have no idea WHY though.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Imo they are toyifying the BC head shapes and the aussies too almost.
> 
> I have no idea WHY though.


Yeah, I remarked on the BC looking like it had a toy breed face earlier in the thread. I don't know what's up with that, either. It looks REALLY strange to me. And often doesn't seem to fit with the rest of the dog's body. DNW.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Kayota said:


> That's not the question, they were asking why bith varieties aren't shown individually like with the collies and dachshunds and I'm wondering the same thing.


IIRC, I believe at some point the AKC decided that they just weren't going to allow those kinds of splits anymore because it was getting out of hand. So if a breed already had them (like cockers) they kept them, but new breeds can't be split into varieties.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I watched the barbie breed judging video for giggles and..I seriously had to laugh..there was like 20 of them..and they all looked EXACTLY THE SAME..ok one had slightly more black then the others but otherwise? Watching them file into the ring, I honestly couldn't tell if new dogs were filing in or if it was the same dogs going in a loop, it could of been an image generator just spitting out copies of the same dog to give the illusion of competition lol. I've heard people call them "clone collies"..uuhhh yup, no kidding!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> Imo they are toyifying the BC head shapes and the aussies too almost.


I've noticed that, too-And, frankly, it really doesn't sit well with me. What I have noticed (and, it could just be me), is that it only seem to be happening with BC's who are bred for Conformation/show.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, as soon as Chaos posted the picture, I noticed the Aussie's head. Ugh. Not a fan. I searched the winning BC, and that dog's head didn't bother me as much.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

petpeeve said:


> And an fyi, Dachshunds are split into two breeds not only in FCI but also here in Canada, the minis and the standards. And of course three coat varieties as well.


Three breeds in FCI  Standard, miniature and kaninchen.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, the German wirehaired pointer who won breed belongs to the freestyle instructor from camp! Go Wink!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Have tollers already gone?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Have tollers already gone?


Looks like tollers at 2:30, if I'm reading the schedule correctly.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm officially smitten with the Samoyeds. I just want to snuggle every single one of them.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Have tollers already gone?


No Tollers are at 2:30 in Ring 2


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Miss Bugs said:


> I watched the barbie breed judging video for giggles and..I seriously had to laugh..there was like 20 of them..and they all looked EXACTLY THE SAME..ok one had slightly more black then the others but otherwise? Watching them file into the ring, I honestly couldn't tell if new dogs were filing in or if it was the same dogs going in a loop, it could of been an image generator just spitting out copies of the same dog to give the illusion of competition lol. I've heard people call them "clone collies"..uuhhh yup, no kidding!


I have this issue with ESS. To be fair, I tend to see a lot of dogs from the same couple of kennels in this area, but I can watch a group of 30 go around the ring and forget who is who.

Welshies have a far far smaller population, so it's not like they have a ton of variation, but still more than ESS by far. I don't get how breeds with large populations can have so little variation, unless the effective genetic population is actually very small, which is probably the case. I do love the British style show ESS.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I have this issue with ESS. To be fair, I tend to see a lot of dogs from the same couple of kennels in this area, but I can watch a group of 30 go around the ring and forget who is who.
> 
> Welshies have a far far smaller population, so it's not like they have a ton of variation, but still more than ESS by far. I don't get how breeds with large populations can have so little variation, unless the effective genetic population is actually very small, which is probably the case. I do love the British style show ESS.


Ya it makes no sense! I don't think Tollers have much variation yet they are noticeably different in the westmin. Ring. But BCs? Really? BC's have a huge population, an open studbook, and like 40 + different allowable variations between sizes, coat types, ear sets, colours and markings..and thats only whats allowed in AKC not even considering what actually exists, there is no reason at all for them to all look like carbon copies!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Miss Bugs said:


> Ya it makes no sense! I don't think Tollers have much variation yet they are noticeably different in the westmin. Ring. But BCs? Really? BC's have a huge population, an open studbook, and like 40 + different allowable variations between sizes, coat types, ear sets, colours and markings..and thats only whats allowed in AKC not even considering what actually exists, there is no reason at all for them to all look like carbon copies!


I hater that some breeds, like the BC have made a split btw what is seen in AKC, and what a "real" BC is.

That standard poodle deserved to win non sporting, though. I wish the aussie would have won the herding group, though


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some BOB winner:

Doberman Pinscher- GCH Kamterra's Legato 










Boxer- Ch Mephisto's Speak Of The Devil 










Chinook- Ch Forever Greene Tagluk CGC


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Yike. Apparently there was a dog fight outside the ring while handlers were exchanging arms bands (Leonbergers). But now it's Newf time!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Effisia said:


> Yike. Apparently there was a dog fight outside the ring while handlers were exchanging arms bands (Leonbergers). But now it's Newf time!


Yikes is right! Those are big dogs.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

That area is just so tight for such big dogs and the handlers. :/ Sad to see if happen, but I don't THINK there were injuries.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Effisia said:


> Yike. Apparently there was a dog fight outside the ring while handlers were exchanging arms bands (Leonbergers). But now it's Newf time!


OMG Leonburgers? thats a huge fight to break up! Hope everyone was okay!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just watched Randy the ESS go around ring, so excited love that dog. Hope he wins.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Effisia said:


> That area is just so tight for such big dogs and the handlers. :/ Sad to see if happen, but I don't THINK there were injuries.


I hope not. Are they known for being dog selective?


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm sorry Owned, but I had to laugh when I read LeonBURGERS  I couldn't stop the image of a burger on four feet with with a Leonberger head from entering my mind. 

I don't get it either why Border collies in shows are more often than not black & white. Border collie shows would be all the rage if people with all kinds of differently colored dogs entered. It'd be amazing.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

cookieface said:


> I hope not. Are they known for being dog selective?


The Dutch breed club reads that Leonberger males can be a bit difficult with other males. I know only one Leonberger, and he's a monstrous nightmare. When he sees my dog he explodes into a fiery furry ball of rage and it's pretty scary. I'm just glad he's owned by a big strong burly guy who can keep his dog contained.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Avie said:


> I'm sorry Owned, but I had to laugh when I read LeonBURGERS  I couldn't stop the image of a burger on four feet with with a Leonberger head from entering my mind.
> 
> I don't get it either why Border collies in shows are more often than not black & white. Border collie shows would be all the rage if people with all kinds of differently colored dogs entered. It'd be amazing.


LOL I just now caught my mistake ... I just tweaked my laptop's auto correct and sometimes it gets overzealous LOL, LeonBERGERS I meant ... sorry!!!

I would love to see BCs in the other allowed colors, I know AKC recognizes them.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Avie said:


> I'm sorry Owned, but I had to laugh when I read LeonBURGERS  I couldn't stop the image of a burger on four feet with with a Leonberger head from entering my mind.
> 
> I don't get it either why Border collies in shows are more often than not black & white. Border collie shows would be all the rage if people with all kinds of differently colored dogs entered. It'd be amazing.


And coat lengths. I know some smooth coats with CHs and various things, but the day we see a red and white smooth coat or something in a big show.... 

Well, it's not going to happen.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some more BOBs

Labrador Retriever-Ch Lobuff Hollyridge Brookstone Savannah










Portuguese Water Dog-GCH Claircreek Impression De Matisse 










St. Bernard-GCH Szajda's Neverending Story CGC










Skye Terrier- GCH Cragsmoor Good Time Charlie


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Aaaaand one of the Newfs stopped in the middle of the ring for a nice big poo...


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Avie said:


> The Dutch breed club reads that Leonberger males can be a bit difficult with other males. I know only one Leonberger, and he's a monstrous nightmare. When he sees my dog he explodes into a fiery furry ball of rage and it's pretty scary. I'm just glad he's owned by a big strong burly guy who can keep his dog contained.


Thanks. I did some googling and found conflicting info.



CptJack said:


> And coat lengths. I know some smooth coats with CHs and various things, but the day we see a red and white smooth coat or something in a big show....
> 
> Well, it's not going to happen.


I was at a flyball tournament and one team had three BCs: one long haired and pointy eared, one short haired and pointy eared, one short haired and floppy eared. The fourth dog was something that totally didn't fit with the other three.



Effisia said:


> Aaaaand one of the Newfs stopped in the middle of the ring for a nice big poo...


Oh geez! We're recording it; can't wait to watch.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I was NOT okay with that Aussie's head one bit, like some of the others have said. I don't like the porpoise shape to it. Aussies and BC's are meant to have nice, moderate heads. I didn't think the BC was too horrible, but I prefer a more working look in the BCs. I also like less stocky Aussies. 

On the plus side I really enjoyed the Beauceron.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Skye Terrier- GCH Cragsmoor Good Time Charlie


 I am excited for Charlie tonight! I know one of his daughters and she is stunning and a complete lovebug. My Skye's breeder got BOS with their bitch today.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well Randy got BOS. But I know the bitch who won, she is also a half sister to the boy I have at my house. She is very pretty and definitely showed like a charm today. So happy for her owner, she has to be over the moon. Can not wait to see her tonight.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

On dog fights ...

You would think that dogs at dog shows would be used to being in close proximity to other dogs, but dogs will be dogs and some dogs just need space. Sometimes DA is even a part of the correct breed temperament. I remember passing a Rottie in an aisle about 6ft wide and the handler said "Watch out, he's not dog friendly". My stomach dropped because we're in extremely tight quarters and I have a dog who can be obnoxiously dog friendly, to the point of trying to jump at random dogs he passes - terrible combination to put together in such a tight space. So dogs will be dogs, and I think when you're at a show you are just very aware of where other dogs are and how much space your own dog needs, but things can happen in an instant. I appreciated her telling me so I could walk as quickly as possible and put Watson on my other side on a super tight leash.

At a JRT show I saw a dog break its leash and attack another dog in the ring. Not just a squabble, but the dog went immediately for the throat and hung on. The JRT standard says that DA is in the breed and should not be penalized, and the handler got a new leash and went back in the ring (can't say I agreed with that decision though). It was pretty terrifying to watch from the sidelines.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Close quarters is the reason many clubs are giving the toys a buffer area around there ring, so they can stay out of the aisle.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Effisia said:


> Watching the Lab breed judging now. I am so glad I didn't let my husband talk me into getting a lab. I definitely don't think we're the right home for a field bred lab, and these show labs are just so unattractive to me. Some of them just look like sausages...





elrohwen said:


> Well, they don't all look like that if they're in shape  Though the heads on the males can be just way too large for me.
> 
> There are also show breeders who breed for more moderate type. They may not win as often at the big shows, but all show labs don't look identical.


The specialty (LRCP Potomac) dogs are typically the ones that tend to be heavier in bone. AFAIK Lobuff (BOB) didn't use to do a lot of specialty showing but that may have changed. I actually adore the winner, I think she is nice and moderate especially compared to the BOB last year.

And I do agree that the field labs can be a bit much for a lot of people, myself included. I really wish we would move towards using the MH/SH moreso than the FC.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> On dog fights ...
> 
> You would think that dogs at dog shows would be used to being in close proximity to other dogs, but dogs will be dogs and some dogs just need space. Sometimes DA is even a part of the correct breed temperament. I remember passing a Rottie in an aisle about 6ft wide and the handler said "Watch out, he's not dog friendly". My stomach dropped because we're in extremely tight quarters and I have a dog who can be obnoxiously dog friendly, to the point of trying to jump at random dogs he passes - terrible combination to put together in such a tight space. So dogs will be dogs, and I think when you're at a show you are just very aware of where other dogs are and how much space your own dog needs, but things can happen in an instant. I appreciated her telling me so I could walk as quickly as possible and put Watson on my other side on a super tight leash.
> 
> At a JRT show I saw a dog break its leash and attack another dog in the ring. Not just a squabble, but the dog went immediately for the throat and hung on. The JRT standard says that DA is in the breed and should not be penalized, and the handler got a new leash and went back in the ring (can't say I agreed with that decision though). It was pretty terrifying to watch from the sidelines.


I'm actually surprised there isn't more snarking (not necessarily all out fights) at shows. They must be stressful experiences for some dogs. Maybe there is and I don't know about it. From most breeds, I wouldn't expect it, but for breeds known for SSA or DA I'm impressed with how they're handled.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some more BOBs

Rottweiler-GCH Gamegards I'Ll Have Another V Braeside










Siberian Husky-GCH Topaz Bad Action 










Rat Terrier-GCH Stoneybays Ur Martini's Serv'D CM 










Mini Bull Terrier-GCH Cambria's Kid N Play 










Smooth Fox Terrier-Ch Hampton Court Broxden What In Carnation










A Dodger daughter!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Not a huge fan of the blues most of the time, but that RT is NICE.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Not a huge fan of the blues most of the time, but that RT is NICE.


He is actually black tri. The flash is making him look lighter.










Same dog. Last year's photo I believe.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> He is actually black tri. The flash is making him look lighter.


Oh well in that case....

No seriously, holy heck that dog is BEAUTIFUL. I really like his overall structure and substance.


----------



## gwd (Sep 6, 2014)

Capt Jack, Are they suppose to be that straight in the rear? ............


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

gwd said:


> Are they suppose to be that straight in the rear? ............



Rat Terriers?

Not necessarily (breed standard doesn't say much), but they're pretty straight dogs. 



> BACK LEGS-Strong in thigh, slight angulation in hock. Stifle neither turned in or out. FLAW cow hocked or bowed


That one's got more angulation than a lot I've seen, especially on the front end. His hocks could be a TEENSY bit lower, but not by much. I think the small picture makes him look straighter, but overall they're just pretty straight dogs. 

Surprisingly, or not, depending on what you're thinking they're REALLY athletic and injury is extremely rare, even in dogs doing agility and the like.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I was NOT okay with that Aussie's head one bit, like some of the others have said. I don't like the porpoise shape to it. Aussies and BC's are meant to have nice, moderate heads. I didn't think the BC was too horrible, but I prefer a more working look in the BCs. I also like less stocky Aussies.
> 
> On the plus side I really enjoyed the Beauceron.


I didnt like the way that aussie moved either, it wasnt a wrong or horrible gait ... it just ... lacked. It didnt wow me. And the ears, I didnt like the ears on that aussie, either.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Reminder: Tonight's festivities starts at *8-11 PM on USA*

There is also live streaming of tonight on WKC's website.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

That is *7pm-10pm central time* ITS ALMOST TIME YAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

IT'S ON! Bring on the Sporting Group.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty Brittany


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the GSP. Lol jumping around.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ooh pretty Liver Curly Coat.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Love the Curly Coated Reteriver.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous Toller.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Really nice NSDTR. Love the story behind her, too.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Those can't be the same rat terrier? They have different markings- one has a blaze, the other doesn't really.

Hank is built like a rat terrier. Well, pretty close. He's straight compared to a lot of dogs. Super athletic and fast dog though.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, I will say the Lab is better than last year's Lab. The Golden and Curly Coat were gorgeous.

Also, Kairi keeps going up to the screen at certain breeds. Yesterday it was the Beagles. Today she likes the Pointers I guess. She was way more intently focused on the agility competition but it's just weird having a dog that pays attention to this stuff. I swear she knows these are dogs on the TV.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I did not know they switched channels so missed the beginning.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Those can't be the same rat terrier? They have different markings- one has a blaze, the other doesn't really.
> 
> Hank is built like a rat terrier. Well, pretty close. He's straight compared to a lot of dogs. Super athletic and fast dog though.


Lol you know what, you are,right. They do not have the right picture up for that dog. So I guess the first pic is really blue. Second pic is the BOB winner.

Just noticed the ribbon, looks like the pic is of the reserve winners, Wildcliff Steady N Strong Duty Calls, but it is posted under BOB winner.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

General observation. The Clumber Spaniel.... they are breeding much shorter muzzles, much heavier head, more loose skin. :/ Not a fan.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love this springer girl.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Just joined the thread...

I watched yesterday's show on DVR. Why or why does the Old English Sheepdog keep winning? Aaargh! That Beauceron was lovely! The Rough Collie was very nice. I'm not impressed with the Smooth Collie. The Aussie was way too big. A good herding Aussie won't be anywhere near that size.

Now on to the sporters... gorgeous Vizla!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous Wirehaired Vizsla.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Gorgeous Wirehaired Vizsla.


Very interesting looking dog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

WOW go liz!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I called it. ESS would win.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sporting Group Winners

1) ESS-GCH Wynmoor Sweetgrass White Diamonds










2) Black Cocker Spaniel- GCH Ashdown's Time To Thrill 










3) Clumber Spaniel- GCH Clussexx Over The Legal Limit 











4) Irish Setter- GCH Stoneypoint's Time To Reign


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I called it. ESS would win.


She is a half sister to Hatter.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Next Up: The Working Group.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous Malamute.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty Chinook. He wanted that bait.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh that Dobie... I'm in love...


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Pretty Chinook. He wanted that bait.


I saw that. When the judge sees that do the automatically "deduct" them? Or do they not care? Sorry if that sounds silly I know nothing about show world,haha.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> I saw that. When the judge sees that do the automatically "deduct" them? Or do they not care? Sorry if that sounds silly I know nothing about show world,haha.


Nope, dogs are dogs. BB has done that on numerous occasions.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice GSMD!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I like that Komondor.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty Leonberger.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Very nice Mastiff. He moved very nicely.

Not a fan of the Neos. I think they're an acquired taste.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

And there is Matisse.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous Tibetan Mastiff.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

There goes the Dobie


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Nope, dogs are dogs. BB has done that on numerous occasions.


Thank you! Watching this shows me how much I Miss pronounce some dog breed names


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Working Group Winners

1) PWD- GCH Claircreek Impression De Matisse










2) Leonberger- GCH A. Feiner Eros










3) Bernese Mt. Dog- GCH Great Lakes Danish Treasure 










4) Siberian Husky- GCH Topaz Bad Action


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, the PWD won. I'm so surprised. SOOOOOOOOO SURPRISED.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Next Up: The Last Group of the night. The Terrier Group


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty Am Staff.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol at the Bedlington.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Was that Bedlington small for the breed?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Rowdy said:


> Was that Bedlington small for the breed?


I do not think so, but I do not know the breed well.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The smooth fox is practically a clone of her father


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love that Glen of Imaal.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

My friend's Rattie got Select Bitch today.... 












JohnnyBandit said:


> My friend's Rattie got Select Bitch today....


Oops........


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> My friend's Rattie got Select Bitch today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that earlier.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the Mini Bull.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Wow, the PWD won. I'm so surprised. SOOOOOOOOO SURPRISED.


That PWD has won a bajillion best in shows. He was the easy favorite. Not a lot of surprises this year, at least for the groups I typically pay attention to.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> That PWD has won a bajillion best in shows. He was the easy favorite really.


There is a chance he will retire if he goes BIS tonight. But I have heard his sons are better than he is, so we may see them in the future.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> elrohwen said:
> 
> 
> > That PWD has won a bajillion best in shows. He was the easy favorite really.
> ...


I've seen him in person and I have to admit that he's eye catching. He looks very poised all the time.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Some BOB winner:
> 
> Doberman Pinscher- GCH Kamterra's Legato


That is the shortest body/loin I've EVER seen on a doberman, photo or real life. I don't find it attractive at all on dog that is generally tall in all directions.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I've seen him in person and I have to admit that he's eye catching. He looks very poised all the time.


He is stunning, and well deserving of all the wins.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I feel like it has been very predictable this year.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Terrier Group Winners

1) Skye Terrier- GCH Cragsmoor Good Time Charlie










2) Welsh Terrier- GCH Shaireab's Bayleigh Maid Of Honor 










3) Norfolk- Ch Yarrow Venerie Winning Ticket 










4) Dandie Dinmont- GCH King's Mtn. Angelina Ballerina 










Up Next: BIS


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I feel like it has been very predictable this year.


 Agreed. I picked almost all of the group winners and I only very casually follow this stuff. Though apparently the Welshie win was not at all what people actually at the show expected, so there's some drama


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I did not expect the Beagle to win, totally expected it to go to the Bloodhound, Nathan. And did not think Liz would win the sporting, before I saw what was in the final cut.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well I did not expect the Beagle to win, totally expected it to go to the Bloodhound, Nathan. And did not think Liz would win the sporting, before I saw what was in the final cut.


I also expected Nathan. And I wasn't sure who was tops for the toy but I don't follow toys as much. But otherwise they were pretty predictable.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I also expected Nathan. And I wasn't sure who was tops for the toy but I don't follow toys as much. But otherwise they were pretty predictable.


The Shih Tzu is a pretty big winner, so I do not think it was unexpected.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

So much powder came off of that shih tzu when he shook himself.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow my pick won!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, The Beagle won!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, that was unexpected.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That was unexpected, the number 1 and 2 dogs last year got dumped.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

RBIS- Skye Terrier: GCH Cragsmoor Good Time Charlie










BIS- 15 Inch Beagle: Ch Tashtins Lookin For Trouble


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

So thrilled for Charlie!! I've lived with a Skye for 13 years now, and the breed very, very rarely makes it to this level. It's fun to see one of "your" breeds do so well. <3


----------



## SouthSoundBC (Jan 31, 2015)

Leonberger's are such gorgeous dogs. 

Is there a picture of the Border Collie that was being discussed a few pages back?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> I feel like it has been very predictable this year.


My wife picked four group winners and a bunch of group placements... She go her first dog in 2002 and to my knowledge has never read a breed standard.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I love Beagles. I have to say, I was sort of hoping Cody (the Newf) would take the group, but against Matisse? No chance, alas. Cody is like... third cousins to Annabel or something. Handsome dog, moves really well and has a lovely head. 

Though on the other hand, I'm perfectly fine without all the popularity that seems to come to a breed if they go to BIS at Westminster...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I only have basic free TV so I couldn't watch. Someone on one of my Aussie groups was saying the BOB winning Aussie was fat. Doesn't look fat to me at all in that photo.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I would just like to say, and there were witnesses, that I called the beagle as BOS winner. HA! TAKE THAT,.... someone?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Keechak said:


> I only have basic free TV so I couldn't watch. Someone on one of my Aussie groups was saying the BOB winning Aussie was fat. Doesn't look fat to me at all in that photo.


I'm not sure if it was fat, but it was very fluffy and the head seemed a bit small for the body (to me anyway), which gave the impression of being overweight. Hard to tell with all that fluff.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

sassafras said:


> I would just like to say, and there were witnesses, that I called the beagle as BOS winner. HA! TAKE THAT,.... someone?


I picked BIS too.  Well I thought Matisse would win but I thought the beagle was the best dog. I picked a lot of the group winners too. And you were there so you will be my witness.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

CoverTune said:


> Thanks for these! Armani looks like he didn't do enough tanning for the show this year, lol.
> 
> That Chi is one of the nicest I've seen in a long time, outstanding!


God it really is, that dog is what i want to see in my breed.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Are they going to rerun the second half again? I accidentally recorded the first half twice lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayota said:


> Are they going to rerun the second half again? I accidentally recorded the first half twice lol


Yeah I posted about that earlier
in the thread. Here it is again.

*The Tuesday show re-airs on USA Network Wednesday morning 8 AM-11 AM ET/PT 

Sunday, February 22, 2015 - CNBC 8-11 PM ET / 5-8 PM PT
Sunday, February 22, 2015 - CNBC 11 PM-2 AM ET / 8-11 PM PT

Or they probably have it online either WKCs website or USAs


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> I picked BIS too.  Well I thought Matisse would win but I thought the beagle was the best dog. I picked a lot of the group winners too. And you were there so you will be my witness.


Do you think it's suspicious that we are one another's witnesses?


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Kayota said:


> God it really is, that dog is what i want to see in my breed.


The long coat looks nearly exactly to my Cookie! I got her second hand from someone w/out the papers, but she's gorgeous. Wish I knew the breeding.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> I picked BIS too.  Well I thought Matisse would win but I thought the beagle was the best dog. I picked a lot of the group winners too. And you were there so you will be my witness.


Hmmm.... I don't remember you predicting that the Beagle would take BIS. Stop being a liar  Jeez.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Doberman Pinscher- GCH Kamterra's Legato





Canyx said:


> That is the shortest body/loin I've EVER seen on a doberman, photo or real life. I don't find it attractive at all on dog that is generally tall in all directions.


Looks like a Doberhuahua to me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VetG_3_xF0c


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

BOO I was hoping the standard poodle would win   I think they got jipped ... I think the Portuguese water dog got jipped too. Those two dogs, the poodle and the PWD should have been first and second, with the beagle third.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh man, the beagle owner looks so dang happy in the BIS picture.

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2015/results/bis/index.html


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

sassafras said:


> Oh man, the beagle owner looks so dang happy in the BIS picture.
> 
> http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2015/results/bis/index.html


That picture is amazing.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Like, sometimes people don't even look happy. Love to see a handler so overjoyed.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yeah I posted about that earlier
> in the thread. Here it is again.
> 
> *The Tuesday show re-airs on USA Network Wednesday morning 8 AM-11 AM ET/PT
> ...


I will probably have to find it online, we're leaving for oregon on the 21st and i caught terrier group this morning after finishing up my recording of the first half.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

sassafras said:


> I would just like to say, and there were witnesses, that I called the beagle as BOS winner. HA! TAKE THAT,.... someone?


I had *a feeling*. Does that count? lol

And again .. like I said earlier .. Canadian content, eh. :canada:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

People often don't look happy in photos because photographers snap before we're even ready.

Wesson's major win picture looks like crap because the photog didn't do his job. Just rushed through it. I'm still mad about it and it's been almost two years.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> People often don't look happy in photos because photographers snap before we're even ready.
> 
> Wesson's major win picture looks like crap because the photog didn't do his job. Just rushed through it. I'm still mad about it and it's been almost two years.


Yeah the win photo I have of the Mastiff, I am not smiling. Doesnt help that Blaze was being a total pain in the butt (he was done, we probably should have done the pic earlier in the day, but lost track of time). By the time I did get him all set, we had to snap it quick, and I just didnt get a chance to smile. I was very proud of the win, as I beat his normal handler and he beat his older brother.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I guess when you're BIS at Westminster, the photographer has to be more considerate!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I liked how all the dogs were good at stacking this year, usually they need their handlers to help them out, but not this year. Also I think I saw some handlers that I saw at the Boardwalk Kennel Club down in Wildwood which was pretty neat, plus some dogs too! All of us here wanted any breed to win, but the Portie and Poodle. My dad wanted the OES, I wanted the Skye or Beagle, and Mom wanted the OES and ESS. 

I wish the seven breeds would be a bit different every year. The Skye, Portie, and OES were nice to see, but it's always the Poodle, Shih Tzu or ESS in the last part (Best in Show). It is neat how Miss P went out like that, she's set to retire and wins Best in Show. Pretty cool.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I liked how all the dogs were good at stacking this year, usually they need their handlers to help them out, but not this year. Also I think I saw some handlers that I saw at the Boardwalk Kennel Club down in Wildwood which was pretty neat, plus some dogs too! All of us here wanted any breed to win, but the Portie and Poodle. My dad wanted the OES, I wanted the Skye or Beagle, and Mom wanted the OES and ESS.
> 
> I wish the seven breeds would be a bit different every year. The Skye, Portie, and OES were nice to see, but it's always the Poodle, Shih Tzu or ESS in the last part (Best in Show). It is neat how Miss P went out like that, she's set to retire and wins Best in Show. Pretty cool.


I agree! I also like how many of the handlers let their dogs "be themselves" in the ring, I think thats important and really shows the dog off to let the judge see their little quirks, like when the bedlington terrier stretched. 

Also the mantra of "a good dog will show himself" is very true!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I agree! I also like how many of the handlers let their dogs "be themselves" in the ring, I think thats important and really shows the dog off to let the judge see their little quirks, like when the bedlington terrier stretched.
> 
> Also the mantra of "a good dog will show himself" is very true!


That's actually a very carefully considered decision on the handler's part, and they are doing it for the tv and the viewers. You don't see stuff like that at small scale shows, because it's in and out and your entire audience is probably 5 people (who may not be paying attention). Not that judges don't want dogs to show any personality in the ring, but it's usually not encouraged by handlers in the same way it is at Westminster where there are tv cameras.

Though I absolutely agree that a dog who enjoys showing and has a lot of personality is going to show much better than another dog who shows less personality. It's just usually not displayed to the same extent and personality is evident in more subtle things that a judge can easily see up close, but an audience watching on tv wouldn't catch.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> That's actually a very carefully considered decision on the handler's part, and they are doing it for the tv and the viewers. You don't see stuff like that at small scale shows, because it's in and out and your entire audience is probably 5 people (who may not be paying attention). Not that judges don't want dogs to show any personality in the ring, but it's usually not encouraged by handlers in the same way it is at Westminster where there are tv cameras.
> 
> Though I absolutely agree that a dog who enjoys showing and has a lot of personality is going to show much better than another dog who shows less personality. It's just usually not displayed to the same extent and personality is evident in more subtle things that a judge can easily see up close, but an audience watching on tv wouldn't catch.


Yeah, I know, we all can say "that dog, or this dog should have won!" but we dont get to put our hands on the dogs like the judge does. Though I will say this, every conformation class Bear and I won, was one where I let him "be himself" and whatnot. I dont know if that was just a coincidence or what.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I liked how all the dogs were good at stacking this year, usually they need their handlers to help them out


These are professionally trained dogs...they're usually good at it every year, lol. How much "help" the dog gets depends entirely on breed. Not every breed is hand stacked, not every breed is free stacked, and they are often presented different on their down on backs.

None of my two dogs are shown the same.

I have to be more "hands on" with Wesson, who can be a bit flat and I have to be very "hands off" with Mikasa, because she is ALL about doing everything by herself.

I didn't even teach her to use the whole leash on go arounds...she has done it since she was 10 weeks old because "Mikasa don't need no help from nobody!"


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Was it just me or did some of the dogs look a tad ... overweight? like the lab, and the rottie? even fiancee, who isnt very dog savvy was like "they look kind of fat!" Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I found this year's Labrador to be in beautiful condition, personally. A show bred Labrador, even when shown in peak condition, is never going to look like a sleek field Lab. Their ribcages are very large. My brother's (poorly bred) Labrador had a chest like this. Even when he was in good weight, he always looked fat. 

I'm not saying no show Labs are fat..many are. But the bench lines are never going to look like field breds


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Xeph said:


> I found this year's Labrador to be in beautiful condition, personally. A show bred Labrador, even when shown in peak condition, is never going to look like a sleek field Lab. Their ribcages are very large. My brother's (poorly bred) Labrador had a chest like this. Even when he was in good weight, he always looked fat.
> 
> I'm not saying no show Labs are fat..many are. But the bench lines are never going to look like field breds


I will say it.... Labs are shown fat..... No they are not going to look like field dogs... But they still put two much weight on them. 

This years Lab was VERY nice... But still could have stood to lose about 3 pounds


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

While chunky still, I actually thought the majority of the dogs were a pretty big improvement over last year!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

^^wait, what?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Xeph said:


> ^^wait, what?


ya that, sorry Seciplaccont but your post is extremely difficult to follow or gather an understanding from.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there a contest to see how many breeds, dogs, and relatives you can fit into one post?


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

It's probably due to your post being a wall of text, and seeming to consist of lots of random remarks. It's hard to follow, sorry.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Well for example.. you say you didn't like the Alaskan malamute that won breed followed immediately by a registered name and "I'm glad they won breed" you made zero mention of who thst dog is, was that the malamute? If so..didn't you just say it wasn't good? If not..who the heck is it? Your entire post if full of that kinda thing, I don't have the foggiest idea who a single dog you named is, the the statments surrounding the breeds you mention are totally different from the statments about the dogs names. Then your thoughts on the Labs and your family's Doodle are all just randomly interspersed all over the place. Its very confusing!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I apologize for my flippant remark. 

You post would be easier to read if you perhaps used paragraphs to separate each dog you mentioned, and provided the dog's name and breed when discussing them. I find on this forum especially that paragraphs longer than 4-5 lines are difficult to read. Separating things like that might help you see how things are related or not and organize your thoughts, too.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Seciplaccont said:


> You don’t have to be rude. I have adult ADHD and I have a hard time organizing my thoughts when writing. Please don’t be so rude to people who have disabilities.


So do I, but I also manage to put paragraphs into my posts (most of the time) but I also am glad when people on here remind me to, because sometimes I forget, especially when I am in a hurry to post something, or I am on my phone and lazy LOL.

The problem I have mainly is that I dont use punctuation, like an apostrophe in words like "dont" and "havent" but thats because the laptop doesnt add them like the phone does, and I am lazy LOL.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Seciplaccont said:


> I’m not good at doing paragraphs and I know that is something I need to work on.


I have found the writing short stories has really helped me, it's helped me also get better at transferring my ideas from my head into written form.


----------

